# EN: faire faire qqch à qqn



## misslo

hi everybody!
someone could help me for this translation please?
"fait faire qqch à quelqu'un"

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## IcyMidnight

As far as I've seen "faire" followed by a verb e.g. "fait faire" is to "have done".

So "j'ai fait faire une piscine" would be "I had a pool built" or "j'ai fait faire un gâteau" would be "I had a cake made". Using another verb "j'ai fait courir les étudiants" would be "I had/made the students run".

Please correct me if my French is off!


----------



## Theridion

Bon j'ai encore quelque petite question, et j'espere que vous pouvez me répondre.

Voila j'ai une phrase qui commence ainsi :

1/ Il fait faire tout le travail par son assistant.


----------



## Matthieu.H

He makes his assistant do all the work.

-> To make somebody do something (I does to make n'est pas correct)

[…]


----------



## Angle O'Phial

He makes/has his assistant do all the work


----------



## MmePitchounette

Hi,
I have a hard time translating the following sentence, especially the "faire faire"...  I hope someone can help me!..

"Smith a du faire faire des recherches pendant plusieurs années"

Smith had to ........... researches during many years.......

Thanks


----------



## Maître Capello

_faire faire qqch_ = have something done


----------



## enJoanet

Salut!
Voilà deux trois principes qui te seront utiles!

Prenons deux phrases françaises comportant la structure _faire faire_

_"Il a fait punir son frère"_
_"Il a fait pleurer son frère"._
En apparence, les deux phrases semblent assez proches. Toutefois, la première a un sens passif et l'on pourrait d'ailleurs envisager de rajouter une complèment d'agent (punir *par* le maître...) alors que, dans la seconde phrase, le sujet a une influence active sur l'action....

Place aux règles!
*Dans les cas où l'infinitif a un sens actif:*
l'on traduira par _"make+objet+infinitif sans to"_: 

they made me come too early!
we'll made them confess their crimes!
*Dans les cas où l'infinitif a un sens passif:*
_have *ou *get+participe passé_:
_-I'll get this job done by myself!_
_-I'll have it finished by tomorrow!_

*Troisième catégorie...Les usages idiomatique!*
_-"Don't keep us wainting too long, please!" (Ne nous fait pas attendre trop longtemps, s'il te plaît!)_
_-"Show him in!": faites le entrer!_

ça éclaire un peu ta lanterne??


----------



## Elfo2285

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir comment traduire l'expression "faire faire" en anglais, comme par exemple dans la phrase: "Je leur ai fait faire des activités en groupe".

Merci pour votre aide.

Salutations,
Elfo


----------



## vaneaudodo

Je suppose ça veut dire "to have done" 
"I'm having them do group activities", ou bien, "I'm making them do group activities" pour utliser les deux sens de "faire".


----------



## redzed

Hi Elfo,

Faire faire is often 'get someone to do something'. In this case, I would say, 'I got them to do activities...'.  (If there is an element of force, you can say 'make someone do something' - though I'm not sure if 'faire faire' is ever used in that way).

Hope this helps!


----------



## pierrepauljacques

thanks to explain me the different meanings between this 3 structures : 

1) She makes her brother decorate his flat 

2) She got her brother to decorate her flat 

3) She has her brother decorating her flat 

4) She has her brother decorate her flat 

Thank you very much

sorry, you have to read 

1) She makes her brother decorate her flat


----------



## Welshie

3. is not realllllllllllly correct. Or at least it's not the same idea as the other 3 sentences. (It means he is decorating it right now).

1. She forces her brother somehow.
2. She convinced him somehow (perhaps she paid him). (lower register)
4. Same as 2 but higher register.


----------



## primokorn

Hello,

I do not really understand the english translation for : "je vais te faire faire réparer ta voiture". It means that an other person will repair the car and not the person who talks.

An other help would be very apprciate : "je vais te faire embaucher dans mon entreprise". It means that it is the person who talks who will help the person in order to be recruited.

Thank you in advance for your answers !


----------



## harrythelm

I am going to have/make you get your car repaired
I am going to get you to have your car repaired
I am going to get you a job/get you hired   where I work


----------



## Gyr

Hi

You are partly right

Three persons involved

A : The one speaking
B : The one he speaks to
C : Another guy, somewhere

A tells B that he (A) will make C repair/hire B

In France we like to know a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy that could pull some strings, etc. ^^


----------



## frenchspanish

faire faire simply translates as _to have something done_ (ie by someone else)

Classic example: _To have your hair cut_. If you said _I cut my hair_, people would likely ask - "What, you cut it yourself?!" See?


----------



## primokorn

OK, so there isn't any similar translation in english? It is typically french?
Anyway, thank you for your answers and for having taken time to help me.


----------



## The Mystic

Bonjour ,

J'ai du mal à traduire le " fait faire" en anglais. 

*Par exemple : *"Je ne peux rien lui faire faire" ou " Elle a fait faire ses devoirs à son frère"

Doit on supprimer le premier "faire" ? et seulement conjuguer le deuxième ? 

Merci


----------



## Kecha

"faire faire" : "make do", in the WR Dictionary.

"I can't make him do anything", "She made her brother do his homework".


----------



## sound shift

Ou "to get someone to do something":
_I can't get him to do anything.
She got her brother to do his homework.
_


----------



## Fandeceline

Bonjour à tous,

j'aurais une petite question concernant l'expression en gras dans la phrase ci-dessous :
"si elle *avait fait réparer* son ordinateur, elle aurait pu..."

L'expression "faire faire quelque chose" se traduit par "to have something done" mais ici, dois-je écrire :
"if she had had her car repaired" ou "if she had her car repaired" ? Je crois que la deuxième option se traduirait par "si elle faisait réparer sa voiture", non ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## exiled scot

"had had" is correct


----------



## Fandeceline

Thanks, but then, what means "if she had her car repaired" ?


----------



## exiled scot

just like you said - "si elle faisait réparer sa voiture"


----------



## Colmartranslation

If she had had her car repaired = si elle avait fait réparer sa voiture
If she had her car repaired = si elle faisait réparer sa voiture


----------



## vanbit

Bonjour, toujours dans le même ordre d'idée concernant le passif et les choses que l'on fait faire par d'autres.
On dit par exemple : c'est le gateau que j'ai fait faire était bon. comment pourrais-t-on traduire cela en Anglais ?
je commencerai comme suit: The cake I had made was good.  MAIS en traduisant comme cela qui me dit que c'est quelqu'un d'autre qui me l'a fait, cela pourrait vouloir dire le gateau que j'avais fait,.....
quelle serait donc la forme exacte de la phrase en tenant compte que ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai fait.
MErci


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Bonne question! Ce serait peut-être moins ambigu de préciser le pâtissier en question : _the cake I had made by XXX Patisserie._


----------



## jann

À l'oral, c'est l'accent tonique qui permettra de distinguer entre les deux significations.

Si c'est que vous avez fait faire le gâteau, les mots _had_ et _made_ auront un poids égal, le mot _I_ un peu moins (sauf si vous insistez que c'est bien vous, et pas quelqu'un d'autre, qui avez passé la commande ; dans ce cas, le mot _I_ sera également accentué).

Si c'est que vous aviez fait le gâteau (au plus-que-parfait), le mot _had_ sera inaccentué voire élidé avec le sujet _I _pour donner _I'd_.  

Normalement dans le cas où on a acheté le gâteau, on dira plus naturellement _the cake I bought; the cake I ordered; etc._, donc sans ambiguïté. 

D'ailleurs on est un peu moins stricts pour la concordance des temps en anglais, ce qui fait que dans le cas où on a fait le gâteau soi-même, on va souvent employer le preterit à la place du pluperfect, donc encore une fois sans ambiguïté.  e.g., _She loved the cake I made for her birthday _(et pas _the cake I'd made_) pour "Elle a adoré le gâteau que j'avais fait à l'occasion de son anniversaire".


----------

